# Glock 19 Gen 3 vs Glock 19 Gen 4



## seany69

Im looking into getting a Glock 19 but can't decide between the Gen 3 and the Gen 4. I'm a left handed shooter so I want the Gen 4 because of the interchangeable ambidextrous mag release button, however, I heard that the Gen 4 Glocks have been having problems due to the new recoil spring. Would it be worth it to buy a Gen 4 Glock as a left handed shooter for the ambidextrous mag release or just stick with the more reliable Gen 3? I would love to here or suggestions/opinions.

Cheers


----------



## EliWolfe

Stick with the three till they fix the four.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Tuefelhunden

Yes sticking with the Gen3 would be the safe play. I really like some of the Gen4 features though. The new slim base grip and the redesigned mag release button are great improvements. It will be a winner when reliability is straightened out. It will happen.


----------



## Texcowboy

I am glad i read on this Forum and on another about the problems with the Glock 19 Gen 4, today I bought a 19 and it is a Gen 3. Thanks guys!


----------



## gpo1956

I just bought a Gen 4 G23 and really like it. It is the first glock I've owned ( 6th one total) that I can say that about. In fact, I'll probably be buying a Gen 4 G17 this weekend.


----------



## ronmail65

I have a Gen4 Glock 19. Works like a champ. After 650 rounds, no issues at all.

However... I was recently looking into .22 conversion kits for more inexpensive practice shooting. Existing conversion kits don't work on the Gen4. There's nothing out there yet that works with a Gen4. So if conversion kits are an option for you in the near future, go with a Gen3.


----------



## tuf8seconds

seany69 said:


> Im looking into getting a Glock 19 but can't decide between the Gen 3 and the Gen 4. I'm a left handed shooter so I want the Gen 4 because of the interchangeable ambidextrous mag release button, however, I heard that the Gen 4 Glocks have been having problems due to the new recoil spring. Would it be worth it to buy a Gen 4 Glock as a left handed shooter for the ambidextrous mag release or just stick with the more reliable Gen 3? I would love to here or suggestions/opinions.
> 
> Cheers


The Gen. 3's aint broke....So, there was no need to try to fix 'em with the Gen. 4's
ANY QUESTIONS?????


----------



## Lefty Shotlow

I'm left handed. My gen4 19 runs great, and it's nice to be able to relo the mag release. My gen3 "wasn't broke", it still runs great also.


----------



## croll326

I have a gen 4 and have no issues. It has the 04 spring. I have shop wal mart federal champ 115 gr, UMC's, reloads of who knows what, and some remington JHPs. No issues at all. Everything is stock out of the box.


----------



## Cat

I'm a lefty to, I own two g27 one g3 & g4. The looks of the g3 to me is much nicer then the g4, G4 release is nice that it can be used for both hands. But I think I'm one of the lucky ones, That I can use my indexes finger to release the mag. So I still use my g3-27 as a concealed weapon. 
But the inside of both pistols are 99.0 % the same. And a gun smith can make your g3 release work on the right side for left hand people.

Love my glocks and my 1911 colts. And to day I pick up my new kriss rifle.


----------



## Avanbrick

I need some advice. I need a good 9mm auto not only for me, but also for my wife. We are older and I am concerned about protection. I was considering a Beretta Storm but am concerned about that first DA trigger pull. If my wife was alone, she could quite easily miss. The Glocks have only one trigger pull and that seems preferable, but I understand that there is a difference between the trigger-pulls in the Gen 3 and 4 Glock 19s. If it is as difficult as the S&W Sigmas, I might as well go with the double action. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------

